
DNC serves WikiLeaks with lawsuit via Twitter - okket
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dnc-serves-wikileaks-with-lawsuit-via-twitter/
======
phillipseamore
Doubt this is a legal way of serving papers.

------
walrus01
hah, process serving via wordpress CMS.

